# [Lesertest] Coolermaster Storm Sniper von theLamer



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

*Lesertest - CM Storm SNIPER 6000 von theLamer*

 Ver 1.50 - finale Version 
Comments erwünscht
*

Vorwort*

  Hallo liebe Community 
  Ich bin einer der Glücklichen und darf ein High-End-Gehäuse testen, welches mir von der Redaktion zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Dafür bedanke ich mich erst mal bei der Redeaktion
  und PC Games Hardware (Extreme) sowie bei Caseking.

  Die genaue Bezeichnung des Testobjekts lautet _CM Storm SNIPER_ SGC-_6000_-KKN1-GP _Ultra Midi Tower_.Dieses ist derzeit im PCGH-Preisvergleich mit 142€ gelistet.  Stand: 2.Februar
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Vorneweg: Ich habe viele Fotos gemacht, werde sie aber nicht alle hier im Thread posten. Für die, die sich alle ansehen wollen habe ich in meinem Profil ein Album erstellt, in dem alle Bilder zu sehen sind. Ab heute in meinem Profil, sind aber erst ein paar - werden heute vervollständigt.
  Für die Leute, die sich nicht gerne durch Alben in Profilen klicken und relaxen wollen, habe ich die Bilder in eine Video zusammengefasst.
  Die Qualität der Bilder im Album ist jedoch besser 
Wenn er sagt, das Video ist nicht verfügbar, einmal anklicken, dann könnt ihr es bei Youtube direkt anschauen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spqf7UiYr28&eurl=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-gehaeuse/40465-lesertest-coolermaster-storm-sniper-von-thelamer.html


*Einige Details zum Gehäuse:*
  Maße:  ca. 254,6 x 551 x 566,6mm (BxHxT)Gewicht:ca. 10,6kg Formfaktor:ATX, Micro- 
              ATXLüfter:- 1x 200x200x30mm (Front, 17-23dB(A), 1000 U/Min, Blue LED)
-           1x 200x200x30mm (Deckel, 17-23dB(A), 1000 U/Min, Blue LED) 
-            2x 120x120x25mm (Deckel, optional statt 200mm Lüfter)
-           1x 120x120x25mm (Rückseite, 17dB(A), 1200 U/Min)
-           1x 92x92 oder 80x80mm (Rückseite, optional statt 120mm Lüfter)
-           1x 200x200x30mm (Seitenteil,optional)
-           2x 120x120x25mm (Seitenteil, optional)
-           1x 140x140mm oder 120x120mm (Boden, optional)Laufwerke:- 5x 5,25 Zoll (extern)
-           1x 3,5 Zoll (extern, in 5,25 Zoll Schacht)
-           5x 3,5 Zoll (intern)I/O Panel:- 4x USB 2.0 
-           1x eSATA
-           1x Firewire
-           1x je Audio IN/OUT (HD / AC97)Erweiterungssslots:7+1Netzteil:Standard ATX PS2   
               / EPS 12V (optional)
  I/O Panel:
-             4x USB 2.0
-             1x eSATA
-             1x Firewire
-             1x je Audio IN/OUT (HD / AC97)

  So... nun wollen wir uns aber mal ans richtige Testen und Bewerten wagen, ich habe mir folgende Struktur überlegt:

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*:
  -klassischer Anfang: Das Paket und die Verpackung
  -erster Eindruck
  -Verarbeitung von außen
  -Innenleben und Qualität desselben
  -Kabelmanagement
  -Festplatteneinbau
  -Laufwerkeinbau
  -Mainboard- und Netzteileinbau
  -Fazit: Einbau
  -Lüfter: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung mit S939 – und S775-System
  -Luftstrom
  -Beleuchtung
  -Wasserkühlungskompatibilität
  -LAN-Party-Tauglichkeit
  -Schlussbetrachtung

*Paket und Verpackung*

Danke für die schnelle Bereitstellung . Das Paket kommt in einer schwarzen Papppackung, die ihren Zweck erfüllt. Es ist mit Styropor gege Stöße und Beschädigung geschützt. Da wahrscheinlich alle anderen die Berpackung fotografieren, werdet ihr bestimmt noch sehen, wie sie aussieht. Ich persönlich finde, dass es nicht so interessant ist, wie das Teil verpackt ist, sondern was in der Verpackung steckt ^^ - deshalb keine Bilder.

*Erster Eindruck*
  Das Gehäuse sieht schlicht aus und fällt lediglich durch die Größe selbst auf und druch die riesigen Lüfter. Auf den zweiten Blick ist einem die Front-Steuerung ein Augenschmaus... Weitere Überrauschungen gibts es an der Hinterseite: Wakü-Hilfen und das Netzteil unten.. Man darf also gespannt sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das komplette Zubehör es handelt sich um
-  Einbauanleitung, Schraubschablone, Schrauben zur Mainboardmontage, Schrauben zur  
      Laufwerksbefestigung, vier Gummifüße zur Befestigung am Gehäuseboden (anstelle der   
      verbauten Gehäusefueße), Einbauschienen für Floppylaufwerk in 5,25 Schacht,     
      Kabelbinder, Schrauben zur Lüftermontage am Seitenteil (8x für 120x25mm und 4x für 
      200x30mm Lüfter) und Gummiersatzringe für Schlauchdurchführung.
  Alles in allem also durchaus umfangreichen Zubehör, die Austattung ist für den Preis ok.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Verarbeitung von außen*
Das solide Gehäuse ist komplett in Schwarz gehalten und fällt im ersten Moment nur durch die Größe auf. Es wirkt sehr stabil und robust, was allerdings auch zu erwarten war: Coolermaster wirbt damit, dass das Sniper-Gehäuse das erste sei, welches von Gamern kreirt worden sei. Diese wiederum sind auf  verschiedenen LAN-Partys anzutreffen, was suggeriert, das die PCs viel transportiert werden. Eine gewisse Grundstabilität ist somit Pflicht.
  Oben, Unten und an der Seitenwand ist keine durchgehende Platte, sondern das Material ist durchlöchert, es ist also wie ein riesiges Lüfter/Kühlergitter. Für frische Luft sollte also gesorgt sein  Das Netzteil findet unten seinen Platz, was ich favorisiere.
  Auf das Kühlkonzept werde ich später eingehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



->Das Frontpanel*...
 ...ist durchdacht. Es gibt vorne 4 Anschlüsse für USB, 1x eSata, 1x Firewire und die Anschlüsse für Kopfhörer. Die Abstände der USB-Ports sind genügend groß, es passen selbst 2 MP3-Player nebeneinender an die Anschlüsse 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das eigentliche „Special-Feature“ ist aber die Lüfter- und Beleuchtungssteuerung. Der Drehpoti ist dafür da, den Lüfter oben im Gehäuse und jenen an der Vorderseite zu steuern. Auf voller RPM können die Lüfter einiges leisten, allerdings... wie war das noch mit dem Fluch des Föhns? Wohl dem, der solches Getöse aushält 
  Kritik: Die Lüfter lassen sich nicht komplett ausschalten!
Mit einem Druck auf die Mitte des Drehpotis kann man die Beleuchtung an-und ausschalten. Beide Lüfter sind blau beleuchtet. Es gibt nur die Stufe „an“ oder „aus“, nichts dazwischen.
_Kritik: Der Poti ist relaitv schwergängig_

*->Rückseite des Gehäuses*

 Wie erwähnt ist das Netzteil unten zu finden, darüber wie gewohnt die Anschlüsse für Steckkarten (7 an der Zahl – ATX) . Darüber wiederum die Anschlüsse des Mainboards (USB, PS2, Sound usw.), daneben ein Lüfter, standardmäßig in schwarz.


Nun zu den Besonderheiten: Über dem Lüfter sind zwei Löcher im Gehäuse, die gummiert sind und für die Schlauchführung einer Wasserkühlung sehr hilfreich sein können. Ist beispielsweise der AGB außen, ist es sehr leicht, die Schlauchführung vorzunehmen und das Gehäuse bedarf keinerlei Modifikation. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als zweites wird der Leser mit dem Special-Future für LANs umworben: Tastatur oder Maus beispielsweise können so verkabelt werden, dass man sie nicht vom PC wegnehmen, sprich stehlen kann. Dieses Feature soll auf LANs äußerst hilfreich sein. 
  Ich persönlich habe keine Erfahrung damit, da ich LANs nur privat mache / besuche und meine Freunde vertraulich sind .
     Foto: kommt noch
*Innenleben und Qualität desselben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Herr Ober, ich wollte Pixelbrei und keinen Kabelsalat!!!

Das Innenleben überzeugt mich auch: Die Verarbeitung des Festplattenkäfigs und die der Laufwerke ist gut. Was mich erstaunt, ist die Tatsache, dass überall wo Lüftergitter sind, Staubfilter montiert sind, nur unten beim Netzteil nicht. Somit kommt durch die enorme Frischluftzufuhr nicht allzu viel Staub ins Gehäuse 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Auch das DVD-Laufwerk passt sich gut in die Gehäuse-Front ein. 
  Lüfter sind 3 vormontiert, einer in der Front, der gleiche oben im Gehäuse. Die Größe ist schon beeindruckend . Ein dritter Lüfter, ebenfalls von Coolermaster ist hinten im Gehäuse. Diesen werde ich in späteren Verlauf aber gegen einen blau beleuchteten 120-mm-Lüfter austauschen, um die Optik aufzuwerten. Mein Lüfter ist ebenfalls von Coolermaster, aber nicht im Lieferumfang gewesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Der Mainboardschlitten ist nicht herausnehmbar, dafür kann man aber alles gut erreichen. Auch gut durchdacht ist, dass zum Backplate-Einbau kein Mainboard-Ausbau fällig wird, denn dafür hat Coolermaster ein Rechteck in der Mainboardschlitten geschnitten. Somit kann man einfach beide Seitenteile abnehmen und die Backplate montieren. 
Das ganze ist also Wakü-freundlich: Sowohl die Schlauchführung und der Backplate-Einbau sprechen dafür. Die genauen Daten des Gehäuses habe ich bereits oben genannt.

*Festplatteneinbau*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Der Festplatteneinbau gestaltet sich nicht als schwierige Aufgabe: 
  Man klappt den gewünschten Platz auf, befestigt die Platte, schiebt sie wieder rein – fertig. 
Da man beide Seitenteile abnehmen kann, geht der Kabelanschluss danach ebenso leicht von der Hand. Für das Ganze sind keinerlei Schrauben nötig. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt. Um euch zu zeigen, wie einfach es ist, hier eine kurze Demonstration:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qLKnE3nfas


*Laufwerkeinbau*

 Sogar noch einfacher als der HDD-Einbau gestaltet sich der Einbau des DVD-Laufwerks. Für eine Vollbestückung (Ja, ich habe 5 alte Laufwerke rumliegen ;P) hat es nicht länger als 2 min gedauert. Man muss lediglich das Schutzgitter entfernen (dieses hat natürlich auch Staubfilter^^), das Laufwerk reinschieben, einmal klicken und fertig. Im Video hat das mit dem „einmal“ klicken nicht ganz geklappt, trotzdem geht der Einbau enorm schnell vonstatten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIKQJUaoUAc

*Kabelmanagement*

 Man kann beide Seitenteile abnehmen, dadurch wird das Kabelmanagement erleichtert. Es ist außerdem genug Platz für die Kabel, sodass die Optik verbessert wird, ebenso der Luftstrom.
  Das Gehäuse unterscheidet sich also schon von günstigen Varianten..
  Einmal von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mainboard- und Netzteileinbau*

 Hierzu sind Schrauben nötig. Mainboardeinbau geht wie bei fast allen anderen Gehäusen auch, es wird verschraubt und steht nicht auf dem Kopf. Es gibt keinerlei Probleme.
Das Netzteil habe ich entkoppelt, um Vibration zu vermeiden, da meine Grafikkarte aber extrem lärmst, spüre ich keinen Vorteil. Der Entkoppler stammt von Tagan und war im Lieferumfang des Netzteils dabei.
  Das Netzteil wird unten am Gehäuse befestigt, anders als bei den meisten anderen Gehäusen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter saugt von untern Frischluft an, weshalb der Gehäuseboden ebenfalls zum Teil aus dem Lüftergitter-Material besteht. Ansonsten ist nichts Besonderes zu erwähnen.
Bei der Befestigung von Grafikkarte und anderen Steckkarten wurde meines Erachtens aber gepfuscht: Das Einrasten erfordert viel Geduld und dauert lange. Zudem wackelt das Ganze etwas... also nicht gut, sondern nur befriedigend. Die Idee, keine Schrauben gebrauchen zu müssen ist gut gedacht, aber schlecht umgesetzt.

*Fazit: Einbau*

  Alles in Allem gibt’s einen Daumen für den Einbau 
  In relativ kurzer Zeit läst sich alles komfortabel einbauen, eingeschlossen Kabelmanagement.
  Lediglich der Einbau der Steckkarten ist ein Manko.

*Lüfter: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung mit S939 – und S775-System* 

_*Sockel 939*_
 So, der Test der Kühlleistung folgt nun. Vorwerg schon mal eins: Die Lüfter sehen gut aus, lärmen nach meinem Empfinden aber sehr stark, auch schon auf mittlerer Stufe. Ich empfinde das Ganze als störend. Trotzdem erst mal der Test mit meinem Benchsystem für AGP-Karten: Da ich nur Luftkühlung verwendet habe, schraube ich den Athlon 64 4000+ nur auf 3Ghz. Zum Heizen wird Prime95/Furmark verwendet, das die CPU/GPU stark beansprucht und auslastet. Der Test dauert jeweils 15 min.

*CPU*
  Test-Bewerber:
  -Altes Gehäuse: Nur CPU- und Netzteil-Lüfter
  -Neues Gehäuse: Minimale Drehzahl der Lüfter
  -Neues Gehäuse: Maximale Drehzahl der Lüfter

  Nun, nach 15min Prime ergibt sich folgendes Bild: 
  Altes Gehäuse: 47°C 
  Neues Gehäuse: Minimale Drehzahl der Lüfter: 41°C 
  Neues Gehäuse: Maximale Drehzahl der Lüfter: 39°C

  Die Lüfter sorgen also für niedrige Temperaturen.
  Bei offenem Gehäuse allerdings ist der Temperaturunterschied nur marginal und beträgt 1°C.

*GPU*
  Bei geschlossenem Gehäuse ergibt sich für die Grafikkarte nach dem Furmark (15min folgendes Bild für die HD4850:
  Altes Gehäuse: 72°C 
  Neues Gehäuse: Minimale Drehzahl der Lüfter: 65°C 
  Neues Gehäuse: Maximale Drehzahl der Lüfter: 64°C

Hier zeigt sich, dass das Kühlkonzept die Grafikkarte nicht wirklich merkbar einbezieht. Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Lüfter an die Seitenwand zu schrauben, darauf habe ich aber bewusst verzichtet. (Andernfalls hätte ich eine Anzeige wegen Lärmbelästigung bekommen  – das Geräusch ist echt nicht angenehm)

*Sockel 775*
2 Posts weiter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Es ist vorgesehen, dass von unten und von vorne kalte Frischluft angesaugt wird und oben und hinten am Gehäuse warme Luft herausgeblasen wird. Die natürliche Konvektion wird also unterstützt. Zusätzlich ist das Gehäuse an der Seitenwand und an der Front ja auch durchlässig für Luft. Die Temperatur-Tests zeigen, dass das Prinzip für die CPU funktioniert, meine HD4850 ist aber wenig beeindruckt davon.

*Beleuchtung*

 Standardmäßig sind nur die Lüfter oben und vorne beleuchtet, ich entscheide mich jedoch für mehr: Den schwarzen Lüfter an der Gehäuserückwand ersetzte ich durch einen blauen LED-Lüfter von Coolermaster, zusätzlich ist der Lüfter im Tagan 500W-Netzteil blau beleuchtet. Für die Gesamtstimmung habe ich unten eine blaue Kaltlichtkathode montiert.
  Somit ist es im Moment als nur blau, etwas langweilig, sagt ihr vielleicht...
  Macht doch mal Vorschläge für weiteres Modding  - ich wäre für grün dazu ^^

*Wasserkühlungskompatibilität*

 Das Gehäuse erscheint mir sehr Wakü-freundlich zu sein. Wie erwähnt ist die Schlauchführung einfach, die Backplate kann leicht montiert werden. Oben im Gehäuse kann anstatt des riesigen Lüfters ein Dual-Radiator montiert werden und es ist allgemein genug Platz für alle Komponenten des Kreislaufs. Da ich meine Dual-Radiator-Bestellung stornieren musste (Asus wollte das Board erst nicht als Garantiefall ansehen), habe ich im Moment keine Wakü zum Testen. Lediglich ein 120mm-Radiator, der die selben Maße wie ein 12cm-Lüfter hat, steht mir zur Verfügung, für die Aufdeckung von Kompatibilitätsproblemen ist dieser also wenig geeignet. 
  Eventuell folgt noch ein Nachtest 

*LAN-Party-Tauglichkeit* 

 Durchweg positiv: Das Gehäuse ist robust, die Sicherheit ist hoch (man kann es verschließen) + die Sache mit der Kabelsicherung, die Griffe oben am Gehäuse erleichtern den Transport.Zusätzlich ist das Gehäuse mit einem Vorhängeschloss abschließbar. Da gibt’s echt nix zu verbessern, Lob an Coolermaster . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(hier ein bild - nicht von mir)

*Schlussbetrachtung* 

 Alles in allem kann man sagen: Ein sehr solides Gehäuse, gut für LAN-Partys und Spieler. Ob der Preis von ca. 150€ inkl. Versand gerechtfertigt ist, muss jeder selbst wissen, ich finde ihn etwas zu hoch. 120€ wären ok. Das Gehäuse hat mich rückblickend überzeugt, der Einbau geht sehr einfach von der Hand. Kühlleistung überzeugt sehr und das Design ist ansprechend.

  Nachteile:
_-Lautstärke
  -Grafikkarteneinbau „fummelig“
  -Lüfter nicht ausschaltbar, Beleuchtung nur „an“ oder „aus“ (keine Zwischenstufen)
-Qualität des Potis: Schwer zu drehen, kein richtiger Druckpunkt zum Beleuchtungsausschalten
_ 
Insofern: Ich sehe das Ganze als eines der besten Gehäuse der Mittelklassen, von High-End würde ich nicht ganz sprechen. Trotzdem ist das Teil sehr überzeugend und ich kann im Großen und Ganzen einen Kauf empfehlen.


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

So, wollte heute eigentlich grüne Lichter und KK's besorgen, mein Händler hatte aber keine mehr... Insofern bin ich bis jetzt gezwungen, alles in blau zu halten. 
Der Netzteillüfter ist blau beleuchtet, der LÜfter oben, der Frontlüfter, der Seitenlüfter und die Kaltlichtkathode. Im Moment noch etwas einfarbig, kommt demnächst dann.


EDIT: Ich lass es erstmal blau, aus Zeitmangel. Später dann noch grün dazu, werde das aber im Zeitrahmen des Tests nicht mehr schaffen.


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

*Wie leistungsfähig sind die Gehäuselüfter bei versch. Drehzahlen?

Temperatur-Test mit E8500 - nur geschlossenes Gehäuse
*_CPU-Tests:
- E8500 @ 3,2 Ghz (400*8) 
- E8500 @ 3,6 Ghz (400*9) 
-Idle: 2,4 Ghz (400*6); immer

CPU-Kühler@12V : AC Freezer 7 LP - Nur Variation der Lüfterdrehzahl am Gehäuse
_*Werte nach 15 min. Prime 95*_:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genaue Werte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Bleibt also festzustellen, dass die Kühlleistung steigt, gerade wenn man overclocked. Die Lautstärke der Lüfter ist aber für mich inakzeptabel.
@6V gehen sie gerade noch.

Ich habe den CPU-LÜfter immer@12V laufen lassen, weil er auch da sehr leise ist. 7V würden keinen Sinn machenn, da in der Praxis niemand den CPU-Kühler @7V laufen lassen würde, wenn die Gehäuselüfter dröhnen. 

Das war der Sockel 775-Test, jetzt ist der Test fertig. Comments, Verbesserungsvorschläge, Lob usw erwünscht. Es folgen jetzt nur noch Bilder.

Grüße theLamer


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

Zum Abschluss nochmal wie versprochen die Bilder vom Gehäuse aus versch. Perspektiven geschossen 

Zusätzlich das System mit mehr oder weniger Kabelmanagement ( Der ATX-Anschluss ist schlecht positioniert...) Allerfings ist die "ausgehöhlte" Seitentür sehr hilfreich beim Verstecken der Kabel.

Ein Screenshot des Systems ist auch dabei, die genauen Dinge sind aber auch in meiner Signatur


----------



## Janny (2. Februar 2009)

Der Lesertest ist Klasse, echt gut gemacht!
Der Tower gefällt mir nicht so besonders, aber das ist Geschmackssache. 

gruß, Janny


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

danke 

Jo wie gesagt ist die allererste Version, ich mach noch mehr Fotos vor allem in 2.Teil und ein Video mit den ganzen Fotos und House-Musik 

EDIT: Das Bilder-Video ist fertig, aber Youtube nimmt die Datei vom Windows Movie Maker nicht an


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Februar 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Der Lesertest ist Klasse, echt gut gemacht!
> Der Tower gefällt mir nicht so besonders, aber das ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> gruß, Janny



Super Test schöne Bilder, gut geschrieben.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (2. Februar 2009)

Schöner Test gefällt mir aber du hast recht das Gehäuse ist zu teure 120€ hätten es auch getan!
MFG


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Februar 2009)

soweit ganz hübsch, der test.
kommen noch bilder vom Hardwareeinbau, Kabelmanagement, etc?

bissle mehr bilder, die weniger künstlerisch sind, fänd ich noch super. einfach wo man die charakteristika des gehäuses auch sehen kann.
Wo kann ich kabel verstecken? Wie kann ichs Modden, also sind die Bauteile angeschraubt?
wie weit kann man es zerlegen?

halt so die Bilder, die dabei sind, wenn ein gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren getestet wurde 
vllt fällt dir dazu noch was ein.


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

jo ist ja heute erst angekommen...
hab 80 Bilder mit allem - kann bloß 12 Pro Post laden... deshalb das Album

Aber nicht mehr heute, das war nämlich schon ein ganzes Stück Arbeit...


----------



## Uziflator (2. Februar 2009)

Sieht doch schon  mal ganz gut aus fürn anfang,weiter so


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Februar 2009)

Es wäre eine optimale Idee, am Anfang des Tests erst einmal Bilder des *gesamten *Gehäuses aus allen Perspektiven zu schießen. Dann wäre ich auch schon zufrieden. 

Ansonsten bisher schöner Test!


----------



## theLamer (3. Februar 2009)

Das Video ist oben und die meisten Bilder auch -
Heute werde ich dann nochmal das Gehäuse aus allen Perspektiven fotografieren und vielleicht mit etwas Beleuchtung versehen.

@Fifadoc: Bilder vom Mainbaordeinbau und Kabelmanagement kommen, wenn ich mein S775-System teste. Ich denke, das wird interessanter sein als ein verstaubtes (wörtlich nehmen ) S939-System. Ein paar Bilder davon sind auch schon im Album. 

greetz


----------



## Shibi (3. Februar 2009)

Sieht schonmal ganz gut aus, bist deutlich weiter als ich. 

Eine Frage: Wie sind bei dir die Staubfilter? Alle sauber verarbeitet ohne Löcher? Bei mir hat der Staubfilter des vorderen Lüfters ein ca. 1 Centstück großes Loch. 

Edit: Mit "ohne Löcher" meine ich ohne größere Löcher, die nicht reingehören. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## theLamer (3. Februar 2009)

hi shibi, bei mir sind alle heile  - bislang 
kannst ja mal fotos von deinen machen 

EDIT: Fotos von der Beleuchtung gemacht, hoffe, sie finden Gefallen ^^


----------



## Shibi (3. Februar 2009)

Fotos habe ich schon einige, aber bisher noch keine Zeit gehabt sie hochzuladen. Ich steh mitten im Abistress. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## theLamer (3. Februar 2009)

Mein Beileid  - Ich habe auch noch nicht alle Fotos oben ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Februar 2009)

Sehr umfangreicher und vernünftig strukturierter Test. Die Bilder der blauen Beleuchtung sind leider etwas, naja, verschwommen. Ohne Stativ etc. geht da leider nichts 

Rasten die Laufwerke denn bei diesen Schnellverschlüssen merklich akustisch ein? Enorm praktisch finde ich auch, wenn auch völlig simpel, das Schraubenbild für die Abstandshalter der Formfaktoren.

Ist der rohe Aufbau des Gehäuses so beschaffen, dass kein bereits montiertes Teil oder Blech beim Bewegen klappert oder irgendwelche anderen Geräusche von sich gibt?

Sehr interessante Videos - vor allem er hier am Ende:


----------



## theLamer (5. Februar 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Sehr umfangreicher und vernünftig strukturierter Test. Die Bilder der blauen Beleuchtung sind leider etwas, naja, verschwommen. Ohne Stativ etc. geht da leider nichts
> 
> Rasten die Laufwerke denn bei diesen Schnellverschlüssen merklich akustisch ein? Enorm praktisch finde ich auch, wenn auch völlig simpel, das Schraubenbild für die Abstandshalter der Formfaktoren.
> 
> ...


Danke erstmal 
Joa im Dunkeln mit so hoher Belichtungszeit ist echt schwer ^^

Die Laufwerke rasten ein und sind danach nicht mehr beweglich. Das Ganze ist sehr einfach aber trotzdem gut durchdacht, finde ich zumindest.

Klappern tut nichts, hab die Lüfter aber erstmal ausgeschaltet, sind mir zu lauft. Werde sie evtl mit 5V versorgen und zusätzlich den Poti runterdrehen.

Wer weiter Fragen hat: stehe gerne bereit. Hab heute Windows neu installiert für das Sockel775-System, Temperaturtest folgen dann morgen.
Angeben werde ich im Gegensatz zum Sockel939-System Delta-Werte und das ganze wir auch mit mittlerer Drehzahl der Lüfter geprüft.

Habe mir das bei Athlon 64 gespart, da ich denke, der S775-Test ist interessanter 

Grüße


----------



## Gutewicht (5. Februar 2009)

sehr geiler test

aber könntest du mal die lüftersteuerung etwas genauer unter die lupe nehmen? *ganz lieb guck*

also wieviel volt bei niedrigster stufe anliegen und vll. ein paar bildchen von der rückseite.

wäre echt toll

vlg


----------



## theLamer (5. Februar 2009)

Hm... muss mal schauen, was sich mit dem Voltmeter machen lässt, kann aber bislang nix versprechen.
Ich informiere mich aber erstmal im Internet, vielleicht finde ich ja eine Quelle, die das schonmal überprüft hat. Ansonsten werde ich wenn ich Zeit habe schauen, was sich machen lässt 
Bilder aus allen Perspektiven folgen morgen, genauso wie der Temperatur-Test 

greetz


----------



## No0dle (5. Februar 2009)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> sehr geiler test
> 
> aber könntest du mal die lüftersteuerung etwas genauer unter die lupe nehmen? *ganz lieb guck*
> 
> ...



Laut hardwarelabs.de lassen sich die Lüfter von ca. 6 bis 12 Volt regeln 


@theLamer: Wirklich schöner Test


----------



## theLamer (5. Februar 2009)

Ok, dann werd ich wohl nicht nachmessen müssen  - Ich denke die Information ist vertraulich.
@No0dle: Danke für den Hinweis... btw: Dein Test sieht bisher auch schon sehr nett aus 

und weiter geht's: hat noch wer Fragen? Sonst postet doch eure Comments


----------



## No0dle (5. Februar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> @No0dle: Danke für den Hinweis... btw: Dein Test sieht bisher auch schon sehr nett aus



Danke, ich werde mir Mühe geben, an deinen Test heranzukommen


----------



## Gutewicht (5. Februar 2009)

No0dle schrieb:


> Laut hardwarelabs.de lassen sich die Lüfter von ca. 6 bis 12 Volt regeln
> 
> 
> @theLamer: Wirklich schöner Test




ok thx, 6v ist doch schon mal ganz ordentlich


----------



## Shibi (6. Februar 2009)

6V sind ganz in Ordnung, aber richtig leise ist der PC auch bei 6V noch nicht.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## theLamer (6. Februar 2009)

So Test ist fertig. 
Es folgen jetzt nur noch ein paar Bilder, vielleicht so 20 Stück, deshalb ist der eine Post noch leer.

greetz


----------



## theLamer (8. Februar 2009)

jetzt ist er ganz fertig


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöner Lesertest, gut geschrieben, gute Bilder, mehrere Vid's, so stell ich mir einen lesertest für PCGH vor super arbeit
finde das gehäuse sehr cool, gehört zu ein paar cases, die ich mir überlege in meinen bald neu kommenden sys zu verwenden
finde das case einfach nur


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2009)

Hehe ich hab mich auch schon mit dem Case angefreundet  (Obwohl es vorne anfängt, Staub zu fangen... - da beim Lüfter vor dem Festplattenkäfig, den man allerdings abmontieren kann, wenn man will)

Schön, dass dir der Test gefällt


----------



## caine2011 (14. Februar 2009)

cooler lesertest, gerade die durchführungen für die wakü sind ein geniales feature

schö aufgeräumtes gehäuse, nice pics, zusätzlich noch ein ansprechendes video

=> so muss ein lesertest aussehen


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2009)

Jo danke 

wer Fragen hat, möge sie stellen


----------



## rzrcop (15. Februar 2009)

ne, also ich hab keine fragen mehr. ich werd mir das gehäuse jetz sicher holn

echt super Lesertest!!!


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn du öfters auf LANs gehst, ist das echt keine üble Entscheidung


----------



## caine2011 (18. Februar 2009)

mit welcher vcore erzielst du die temps?

mit so einem lesertest überzeugt man andere user dieses case zu kaufen, du bist besser als jeder werbe prophet


----------



## theLamer (18. Februar 2009)

@topic: VCore bei E8500 1,20V
bei Athlon 64 4000+ warens 1,55V

Gut, dass du fragst


----------



## caine2011 (18. Februar 2009)

entsteht irgendein temperaturvorteil dadurch dass das nt am boden sitzt?


----------



## theLamer (18. Februar 2009)

Naja es sitzt ja sorum unten, wie es auch oben sitzen würde, d.h.:

Es saugt von unten Luft an und bläst es direkt hinten wieder raus, ist also nicht am Luftstrom beteiligt.

Oben kann man es nicht befestigen und insofern kann ich deine Frage nicht beantworten, da das Gehäuse halt andere Spezifikationen hat.

Wenn, dann wäre der Vorteil aber marginal...
Der Lüfter des NT dreht sehr langsam und das Ding wird nicht sehr warm. UNd da das Gehäuse oben "offen" ist, könnte die warme Luft eh nach oben raus, durch den riesigen Lüfter.

Reicht dir das? ODer hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## caine2011 (18. Februar 2009)

naja ich hab gehört das wäre so ziemlich das beste sein das nt am boden zu platzieren, weil

a) die warme luft des prozessors nicht auf das nt "prallt"
b) die warme luft der grak raustranportiert wird

ich wollte wissen ob du einen vgl. zu einem normalen gehäuse mit nt im deckel hast


----------



## theLamer (18. Februar 2009)

Joa mein altes Gehäuse hat das NT im Deckel... damit habe ich ja verglichen



> a) die warme luft des prozessors nicht auf das nt "prallt"


Für das NT ist es sicherlich gut, einen eigenen Luftstrom zu haben.Aber wenn, dann würden die Temps auch nicht so dramatisch hochgehen und der NT-Lüfter halt ein Bisschen höher drehen, aber trotzdem noch sehr leise. 
Gefährdet ist das NT in keinem Fall.



> b) die warme luft der grak raustranportiert wird


Naja das wird ja durch den riesigen Lüfter oben im Gehäuse gemacht. Der ist viel effektiver als der NT-LÜfter und transportiert schön die Luft raus. Zusätzlich bewirkt die löchrige Wabenstruktur der Seitenwand, dass direkt Frischluft zur Graka transportiert wird.

Die Graka wird im Vergleich zum Alten Gehäuse wenige Grad kälter, was aber an dem Lüfter oben liegt und nicht an der NT-Position. Allerdings ist dies vernachlässigbar. (~1-2°C)

Ist dir damit geholfen?

[PS: Du kannst aber auch Fragen stellen ]


----------



## caine2011 (18. Februar 2009)

wo du gerade die löchrige seitenwand ansprichst:

kann man da noch einen riesigen lüfter anbringen?
(nach dem cm haf style)

oder würde dieser mit der graka, bzw. dem cpu-lüfter kollidieren?

ich interessiere  mich halt sehr für das gehäuse und bevor ich es kaufe möchte ich mich gründlich darüber informieren, sozusagen mit informationen aus erster hand

hoffe ich nerve dich nicht allzu sehr


----------



## theLamer (18. Februar 2009)

> kann man da noch einen riesigen lüfter anbringen?


Ja, ist aber nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.
Ich plane, im Deckel einen Dual-Radi zu platzieren und den Lüfter von oben an die Seitenwand zu klemmen 



> oder würde dieser mit der graka, bzw. dem cpu-lüfter kollidieren?


Mit meiner HD4850 und meinem AC Freezer 7 LP nicht.

Eigentlich sollte es zu keinen Probleme kommen, da der Lüfter eh nicht auf Höhe der CPU plaziert würde sondern im VGA-Bereich 

Zwischen Wand und Graka sind so 6-7cm Platz, der Lüfter hat man grade 3-4cm Breite. Passt also problemlos.

Zumal das von CM Sniper so geplant ist. Es wird wohl keine Probleme damit geben, zumindest solange nicht, wie die Grakikkarte in normaler Bauhöhe ist, was wohl bei den meisten der Fall ist. Denn in Frimenvideos wird explizit mit damit geworben, dass die VGAs Frischluft direkt von außen bekommen können.




> hoffe ich nerve dich nicht allzu sehr


Nein, tsust du nicht. Wie versprochen sind Fragen und Anregungen erwünscht und ich werde sie alle beantworten, sofern ich dazu imstande bin 

greetz

PS: Das man den Lüfter dort montieren kann, steht auch bei den techn. Details ^^


----------



## caine2011 (18. Februar 2009)

ok cool danke für die schnellen antworten

wie sieht es mit den delta temps aus? hast die temp. in deinem zimmer gemessen?, ich habe nämlich meist unter 20°c in meinem zimmer


hast du schon mal die temps im 24/7 betrieb getestet, die würden mich sehr interessieren, da ich für f@h diesen betrieb nutze


----------



## theLamer (18. Februar 2009)

Also: Ich habe ja extra Delta-Werte angegeben und keine absoluten. Deshalb könntest du eigentlich auf deine Raumtemp. den Wert raufrechnen und würdest die Temps erhalten 

Ich persönlich habe bei 17°C gemessen 



> hast du schon mal die temps im 24/7 betrieb getestet, die würden mich sehr interessieren, da ich für f@h diesen betrieb nutze


Also die Graka bleibt eig immer gleich warm (egal ob 15min oder 3h Furmark)
Bei der CPU ist das auch fast so, die Temps sind nur um ~2° höher, also im Toleranzbereich.

Das ist auch der Grund, wieso ich nur 15min Prime getestet habe und nicht 3h. Aber gut, dass du nachfragst 

Ach und für 24/7 f@h ist das Gehäuse relativ laut, ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass es langsam einstaubt (sind ja überall Staubfilter - man merkt langsam, wie die ein Bisschen grau werden ) - musst es also öfters mal säubern.

Musst du selbst wissen.

greetz


----------



## caine2011 (18. Februar 2009)

danke für die ausführlichen antworten deinerseits, 
jetzt sind alle klarheiten beseitigt

schön das du dir so viel zeit genommen hast


----------



## theLamer (18. Februar 2009)

Jo wie gesagt kein Problem


----------



## micky23 (20. Februar 2009)

Echt schöner Test 
Weiter so. Hat echt Spaß gemacht zu Lesen


----------



## fabs (20. Februar 2009)

Ja finde auch der ist gut gelungen. 

Sind die Anschlüsse der beleuchteten (vorinstallierten) 200mm-Lüfter denn ganz normale? Oder ist das ausschalten der LEDs auch mit einem normalen Lüfter oder z.B. CCFLs möglich?


----------



## theLamer (20. Februar 2009)

@micky23: danke 
@fabs: Hoffe, deine Frage richtig verstanden zu haben... (Die Lüfter haben 2 Anschlüsse jeweils: 1x Strom zum Drehen und 1x zum Beleuchten)

Jo die Anschlüsse "für die Umdrehungen" kannst du auch für normale Lüfter verwenden  

Für die Beleuchtung: Hängt vom Modell ab(?). Bei meinem beleuchteten 120-mm CM-LÜfter, den ich selbst gekauft habe und reingesetzt habe, geht das. Aber der ist halt wie das Gehäuse von CM.

Wenn also der Stecker für die Stromversorgung der LEDs genormt ist, dann geht das immer, sonst halt mit CM-Lüftern. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob das so ist oder ob jeder Hersteller andere Anschlüsse verwendet. Sorry, da bin ich überfragt.

Meine Kaltlichtkathode hat auf jeden Fall andere Anschlüsse und kann damit nicht mit Strom versorgt werden / an/ausgeschaltet werden.


----------



## IchKannNichts (20. Februar 2009)

Inhaltlich gut geworden. Dafür gibt es ein 

Layout 
Warum? Bilder sind zu groß; teilweise doppelt. Kleine Miniaturansichten zum Vergrößern in einer Reihe sehen besser aus.


Trotzdem, danke für den Bericht


----------



## theLamer (20. Februar 2009)

> Layout
> Warum? Bilder sind zu groß; teilweise doppelt. Kleine Miniaturansichten zum Vergrößern in einer Reihe sehen besser aus.


Max. 900 Pixel, meine Bilder sind alle kleiner.
MIt den miniaturansichten hast du recht. Ändere ich evtl nochmal.

Doppelte Bilder sind entfernt.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Februar 2009)

Gut gemachter Test gefällt mir wirklich gut. Das Gehäuse sieht klasse aus.


----------



## theLamer (21. Februar 2009)

Cool danke. Er hat es bis auf die Main geschafft 
*freu*


----------



## kwku (27. Februar 2009)

Guter Test!
Bitte das Wort "*Future*" in "*Feature*" ändern, sonst macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2009)

ups  mach ich
danke


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (5. März 2009)

Hi, der Test is schonmal super!
Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu deinem 120mm Lüfter. Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als hätte der auch einen extra Anschluss für die LEDs, ist der zum Frontpanel vom Gehäuse kompatibel?


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2009)

Antwort: JA

Der 120er ist wie gesagt auch von CM, aber privat gekauft  ; es gibt keinerlei Probleme, ihn ans Frontpanel anzuschließen... 
Praktisch geht das aber bei mir nicht, wegen der Kabellänge, die Anschlüsse sind aber genormt ...

Frage beantwortet?

EDIT: Haben beide diesen Anschluss (hier im Adapter drin)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe, das hilft dir^^


----------



## herethic (21. März 2010)

Muss man das NT zwangsweise so bauen,das der Lüfter nach unten zeigt?

Oder kann ich es auch so einbauen das es zur Graka hinzeigt?


----------



## rabensang (21. März 2010)

Du kannst es auch so einbauen, dass der Lüfter zur Grafikkarte zeigt.


----------



## herethic (21. März 2010)

Aber ist besser wenn ich nach unten baue,oder?

Mein NT hab ich zur Graka hinzeigent verbaut und hab iwie Angst das Teil überhitzt.


----------

